# PreSeason Game 1: Spurs @ Heat



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

*Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

Time: 7:30 on Sun Sports​










Starting Lineups:

Williams vs. Parker
Wade vs. Ginoblli
Posey vs. Bowen
Haslem vs. Duncan
O'Neal vs. Nazr

6th Men: Walker vs. Finley​


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

Man it stinks, their blocking the game out for me!! do you guys no if its going to atleast be played online on nba.com on that radio thing?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

Williams vs Parker= Believe me this soon after the NBA finals Tony Parker is still scared he'll lose his starting job to good defense. Luckily for him and trouble for the Heat Williams is not known as a defensive player, but Jason Williams should be able to produce more offensively and will have this team running quickly leaving Shaq to block the shot eh ^^ Prediction: Williams has the better of Parker today. 

Wade vs Bowen= Say what you will but there's no way Emanuel will be facing off against D-Wade, flash is too strong and fast, Bruce Bowen will face him defensively and the contact will be there for sure, make no mistake Bruce Bowen will try his best to play a psychical, illegal defense. But Dwyane has pulled out of this challenge before in Tayshaun he'll most likely do it against the Smaller Bowen, no sick dunks here but Dwyane will win this match up. 

Posey vs Ginobili: And this for the spurs is just a bad match-up Posey's quick strong, young and rumored to be a pretty good shooter Ginobili will have his hands full, but regardless that's not even where the trouble or should I say fun for the Heat to begin. If Posey lives up to his expectations as a younger Eddie Jones, or an poor man's Andre Iguodala, then Ginobili won't see the light of day, except for the bench. Winnerosey 

Udonis may be a jump shooter but he's little else, Tim Duncan can shoot pass, and take it to the low post; Advangtge Spurs Winner Duncan. 

This may be the weakest match-up I seen Gregg pop use, Nazr is not strong enough to handle Shaq attack, and it will be proven, once it's taken to the post there will be double teams, and as a result Shaquille O'neal's assists may just go up the charts: Jason Williams, James Posey, Dwyane Wade, and Haslem is what I mean. There's not enough people to double Shaq and keep all these guys in check. Shaquille O'neal obviously beats Nazr. 

Prediction Heat 106 Spurs 97 It'll be close late in the second half no doubt, but these players know how to win, and with Shaquille O'neal and Dwyane wade together, you have possibly the best two guys that could lead a team.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

I disagree the scores will not be close I predict MIA *101 * SA *87*. I will be at the game tomorrow so it should be exciting. Im currently bed-ridden but I will fight pneumonia to make it to that game. It should be fun to watch, though I think the starters may be used sparingly.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

Damnit man, it's the preseason already? I don't have enough money for cable yet... ****.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

I know its on Sunshine Net, but is it also on radio?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

When a team becomes championship caliber, crazy fans naturally come along.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Monday, October 10th, 2005










Miami Heat
(0-0)

vs.









San Antonio Spurs
(0-0)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Antoine Walker
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Jason Kapono
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien

</center>


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Posey vs Ginobili: And this for the spurs is just a bad match-up Posey's quick strong, young and rumored to be a pretty good shooter Ginobili will have his hands full, but regardless that's not even where the trouble or should I say fun for the Heat to begin. If Posey lives up to his expectations as a younger Eddie Jones, or an poor man's Andre Iguodala, then Ginobili won't see the light of day, except for the bench. Winnerosey
> 
> .


i dont no about that prediction.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*



3 Pointer said:


> Time: 7:30 on Sun Sports​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys great match up you guys are going to have tonight.......I live in Los Angeles and was wondering what station it will be telivised and if its national?


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Williams vs Parker= Believe me this soon after the NBA finals Tony Parker is still scared he'll lose his starting job to good defense. Luckily for him and trouble for the Heat Williams is not known as a defensive player, but Jason Williams should be able to produce more offensively and will have this team running quickly leaving Shaq to block the shot eh ^^ Prediction: Williams has the better of Parker today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AND THEN YOU WOKE UP


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Spurs @ HEAT- Game Thread*

huh?


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Funny that the Heat is going to have the first Preseason game with the champs. Lets hope we also play the last game of the year and win it at home. Also most likely the chances of the Finals are very high for San Antonio to go back. We start the Season vs the Champs and we finish it, as the new Champs. Can't wait to see how the parts, start coming along. By the 40th Game you usually get a sence of how deep the team could go. Lets hope is a Championship. :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone who can watch the game, post your evaluations after the game...i'll send you some ucash and rep for everyone that does that....


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Wish This Was On NBA-TV.. But Whatever


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I will have to watch this game on TIVO, but as soon as I do I'll post some thoughts. I don't think there will be much to say about this game, but I'll try anyway.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

GO PACERS GO HEAT!
Although I live in Coral Springs I like Pacers. Heat is second fav. team


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I just want to see Wright, Barron, and Simien play and show their promise

and then I am interested in Rice, Walsh, and Emmett battle it out for the last roster spot (Fitch is injured). These games might mean very little to the rest of the roster, but these players are assured to be playing their hardest

the regulars are going to play very, very little. I want to see how Williams guards Parker though. Barely any players are able to stay in front of him, so I dont expect much, but I just hope he does decent


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Too bad I can't watch, will be exciting to see how everyone does though. I wonder how much Diesel and Flash will play... Kind of OT, but Cleveland is playing Washington tonight as well. Should be interesting to see the new-look Cavs against DC.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great start by tony, saying Manu's name wrong


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Here we go!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's been 4 months, 4 days since our season ended.........................................

and damn it's good to get back on the court!




hopefully we're watching the Heat and Spurs in about 8 months from now...(or atleast the Heat)

*Let the adventure begin!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let me be the 1st to complain about the refs....Bennett "Heat Hater" Salvador is the head of tonight's crew


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq drills 2 Free Throws :clap: :clap:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is the game on any other stations other than the local one's down there?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Shaq with the alley-oop for the first FG! Too bad we're not doing that well defensively, but that's okay it's just preseason.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm listening to it on the radio on my computer...610 WIOD


----------



## bear23 (Feb 28, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> i'm listening to it on the radio on my computer...610 WIOD


nba.com has free radio for this game too. No league pass required.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st Qtr

Spurs 34
Heat 21


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm listening to 610 radio online as well. Encouraging two shots from Udon, I liked that . Spurs seem to be doing well so far, let's hope we can pick up our game too.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Posey and Williams didnt really do anything, which wasnt good. They seemed too focused on getting the ball to wade/shaq, which is good, but they also need to move the ball around and take open shots.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walker has been most impressive tonight thus far....that was a terrific opencourt move


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sounds like Toine is playing pretty well...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Turnovers:
Heat 12
Spurs 2

I know it's the 1st game together but..............that's bad


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Turnovers:
> Heat 12
> Spurs 2
> 
> I know it's the 1st game together but..............that's bad


Fuhgetaboutit.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, everyone's right, 'Toine is reallllll lazy and out of shape

 

Btw, heres Wayne!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Michael DOH-LEACCCC! W00t, gotta love Doleac getting 'er done.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Simien with first points! That's a good sign after being manhandled by Duncan on those two possessions .


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol, Simien's a young horse? Anyone listening to it on nba.com know's what I mean


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Simien scores his 1st points of the preseason.....ON DUNCAN!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like Doleac & Shandon are running things for us lol


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow....well he is getting good at that...lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dddddddddddwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddeeeeeee


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade from half court!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

D-Wade from half-court! Haha, last season all over again. Damn, nice way to end the half.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> D-Wade from half-court! Haha, last season all over again. Damn, nice way to end the half.


For us die hards, this is just like a dunk from Shaq, its part of Wade's game now, and he's a beast at it.

Wade-13pts
'Tonie-9ts

Everyone "expert" so far is correct, Walker will do nothing for us.....


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Here we go, things are getting better defensively. Two strips of Duncan by Antoine, nice.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is Posey wearing high socks and/or headband?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Wow, 'Toine's guarding Tim very well. That'll be a great weapon for Miami in the future.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haha....the microhpone guy announced the yanks were losing and got a big applause. Cant stand the Yankees


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walker could ball


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Walker could ball


Hell yea, he's just been awesome tonight. 6/10 for 13 points and FIVE steals, wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

82-74 End of the 3rd


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Posey does have the high socks, but not the headband

I think the heat still have that no headband rule from riley. Jwill and posey used to wear them, but i doubt they will with the heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey does have the high socks, but not the headband
> 
> I think the heat still have that no headband rule from riley. Jwill and posey used to wear them, but i doubt they will with the heat


 that's why i asked...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The bench having a very good game. Zo has 3/3 from the field, Walsh and Doleac each have one a piece, and Antoine is dominating.

EDIT: 4/4 for Zo now... nice.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walsh looks good

if I had my pick, he would make the team. He could shoot, seems to have good basketball intelligence, and could play emergency pg minutes if completely necessary


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo throwin down!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Walker....he is strokin it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333

Heat up 3!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Walker for THREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!
Man, he's just on fire today.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tie Game, 14.8 left...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is a fun preseason game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT BALL!

Timeout w/ 2.4 left...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Heat ball, 2.4 seconds to go!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Emmett Posey Doleac Walker Braswell...

run something for Toine!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Braswell Wins It! Heat Win!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Braswell At The Buzzer!

heat Win!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

go Kevin Braswell

that was a fun game. Preseason or not, its just good to see a win


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> go Kevin Braswell
> 
> that was a fun game. Preseason or not, its just good to see a win


And over San Antonio no less. I was definitely impressed by our bench in this game, lots of positives. I think this bodes well for our games to come, but of course this is only the first preseason game. In any case, it's a good time to be a Heat fan!


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

How could you guys type while watching. Anyways, things that are positive. Wade and Shaq look good. Antoine Walker had a good game. Positives he is pretty well rounded in the offense of side. Negative, he lacks a sense of the shot clock at times. He never seems to pass up a shot. But a fun game to watch no doubt. Nice opening game. Is there any way to watch the rest of the Preseason games, see how the new guys develop. Cause it seems that this game, and the last one vs Orlando, are going to be the only one's televised. And some other things. Today I didn't even analyze the defense, cause is to early to judge. There was alot of turnovers cause they wanted to run. I know this is the first game, but decision making was not good in that part. But good game. For a preseason, first game. To watch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Player of the Game Poll


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

UD40 said:


> For us die hards, this is just like a dunk from Shaq, its part of Wade's game now, and he's a beast at it.
> 
> Wade-13pts
> 'Tonie-9ts
> ...


The question with Antoine for me, is his basketball IQ, and decision making. He loves to much the one and one game. That leads, to the other players not to be able to the in rhythm. The boy could score, but at the expense of not creating good ball movement. Will see how it all worksout.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> The question with Antoine for me, is his basketball IQ, and decision making. He loves to much the one and one game. That leads, to the other players not to be able to the in rhythm. The boy could score, but at the expense of not creating good ball movement. Will see how it all worksout.


do i need to remind you under the heat predictions thread last month i said that antoine would avg. more than shaq this season, because i got attacked by 10 people for saying that.
the amount of garbage points he gets on putbacks from shaq bricks will be insane, probably 10 points a night minimum. 
can any1 tell me how williams looked running the offense? and also, if he played defense? thats more important.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> can any1 tell me how williams looked running the offense? and also, if he played defense? thats more important.


he looked very timid. Didnt try to do to much, but looked to get a little more comfortable near the end of the game. Had one nice layup, and tried one really fancy pass, but turned it over. 

Im not good at noticing defense, but he didnt seem like a liability, and Parker is ultra quick.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> can any1 tell me how williams looked running the offense? and also, if he played defense? thats more important.


I was wondering myself, having only listened to the radio. Parker only had 6 pts / 3 assists on 3/8 shooting in 22 minutes, so Jwill couldn't have been too much of a defensive problem.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/12869271.htm

The game drew a capacity crowd, with many tickets donated, and the teams gave fans what they came to see: dunks by Shaquille O'Neal, breakneck drives by Dwyane Wade and plenty of firepower from the Spurs.

Heat rookie Kevin Braswell hit a layup at the buzzer for the winning score.

While San Antonio's lineup was unchanged from the end of last season, the game marked the debut of a revamped lineup by the Heat, who acquired three new starters after losing in the Eastern Conference finals last season.

"The champions, and those who would be champions," said one spectator, Hall of Famer Julius Erving.

Wade's daredevil acrobatics, Tim Duncan's shooting touch and Alonzo Mourning's scowl were all in midseason form. Perhaps the biggest surprise: O'Neal made his first three free throws, one a bank shot.

Despite only a week of practice and a steady stream of substitutions, both teams showed considerable offensive flair and shot better than 50 percent.

Duncan scored 16 points, all in the first half, and added 10 rebounds in 24 minutes. Manu Ginobili added 13 points in 16 minutes. Michael Finley, who spurned the Heat for the Spurs this offseason, made three of four shots.

Wade took several hard spills to earn his 18 points. He sank a 40-foot runner that banked in as the buzzer sounded to end the first half.

O'Neal had 17 points and eight rebounds in 22 minutes. New teammate Antoine Walker drove almost the entire length of the court for one layup and finished with 20 points.

The Heat's new lineup went the first 6 minutes without a field goal and fell behind 18-8 before Wade fed O'Neal for a dunk. Another O'Neal slam left the basket support shaking for several seconds but was waved off because of offensive basket interference, a call he protested in vain.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatspurs,0,7051487.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

The game drew a capacity crowd of 19,600, with many tickets donated, and the teams gave fans what they came to see: dunks by Shaquille O'Neal, breakneck drives by Dwyane Wade and plenty of firepower from the Spurs.

Following a timeout with 2.4 seconds left, Heat rookie Kevin Braswell hit a layup for the winning score.

*``On the bench Shaq said, `The ball's coming to you,''' Braswell said. ``With all the people in the stands, it felt great.''*

As officials reviewed a TV replay to make sure Braswell beat the buzzer, Spurs coach Gregg Popovich urged them to let the basket stand.

``It was a great night,'' Popovich said. ``It was a win-win for everybody. It was really great for the people who were so unfortunate during the hurricane.''

While San Antonio's lineup was unchanged from the end of last season, the game marked the debut of a revamped lineup by the Heat, who acquired three new starters after losing in the Eastern Conference finals last season.

``The champions, and those who would be champions,'' said one spectator, Hall of Famer Julius Erving.

Wade's daredevil acrobatics, Tim Duncan's shooting touch and Alonzo Mourning's scowl were all in midseason form. Perhaps the biggest surprise: O'Neal made his first three free throws, one a bank shot.

Despite only a week of practice and a steady stream of substitutions, both teams showed considerable offensive flair and shot better than 50 percent.

Duncan scored 16 points, all in the first half, and added 10 rebounds in 24 minutes. Manu Ginobili had 13 points in 16 minutes.

``It felt like yesterday we were playing in the Finals,'' Ginobili said. ``I didn't think it was so long ago. We had all the plays fresh in our minds.''

Michael Finley, who spurned the Heat for the Spurs this offseason, made three of four shots. Wade took several hard spills to earn his 18 points. He sank a 40-foot runner that banked in as the buzzer sounded to end the first half.

O'Neal had 17 points and eight rebounds in 22 minutes. New teammate Antoine Walker drove almost the entire length of the court for one layup and finished with 20 points and five steals.

``It's going to take some time to get used to each other,'' O'Neal said. ``But I liked what I saw out there with the guys' intensity and moving the ball and playing together. That's what it takes to get it done.''


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> he looked very timid. Didnt try to do to much, but looked to get a little more comfortable near the end of the game. Had one nice layup, and tried one really fancy pass, but turned it over.
> 
> *Im not good at noticing defense*, but he didnt seem like a liability, and Parker is ultra quick.


That is the most important part of the game. And also knowing how the to see if guys are even playing the right way. Allen Iverson is that guy that has great numbers, but he never contributes to having a balanced team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heh...How about our three point specialist Jason Kapono's first fg/3pt attempt? AN AIRBALL!!!

Well, to his defense he had just retrieved the deflected ball from the backcourt and the shotclock was running out so he had to hoist it up. He did hit his next one, though, and made some other great plays. This guy might be alright.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh guys what a night. I am just coming in from the after party. To be in American Airlines Arena after some months brought a huge smile to my otherwise serious face. In evaluating the game I will just point out some of the good, bad and the ugly that stuck out to me. First of all, something is going in Jwill's head. Somebody has messed up that kids philosophy or something because he was not the JWill I saw over the years. His plays were fundamental yet harnessed and timid. It's almost like Riley pulled a McMillan and told him not to be "cool" ala Pete Maravich acrobatics but to play sound fundamentals. Honestly, I hated it. His play was not exciting. Dwayne was his usually self though it took him a while to correct his stroke. Posey played ok but seemed inhibited at times, especially when he would lumber down the court on offense. He didnt show me any of his offensive potential but was harassing folk on defense. Udonis played admirably and so did Shaq, hitting his first two free throws, definitely a plus heading into the season. He gave a couple nice dunks especially the touch pass/alley-hoop from Wade to rattle the rim. The reserves played good, Kapano showed he could hustle and shoot, Emmett put in his few minutes, Dorell didnt get much love. Payton played like a man younger than his age. Rice was rusty, Barron was diving after looseballs like he is 5'10." Braswell played well, hitting the final shot at the buzzer. ZO was his usally self and looked rejuvenated. Doleac still got the nice midrange that I love. Walsh deserves a roster spot. ---------The most impressive player of the game who proved his mettle was last but not least 'Toine Walker. Dr. Doom was surgical with his play. Toine racked up steals like snowflakes and was playing very well under the basket (something some folk said he couldnt do). He hit a three at one point to give us a much needed lead for qualms sake. He hustled and hustled like a man trying to find food for his 10 kids and 3 wives. I give him my MVP honors for the game.

After 6 training sessions together the Heat played average but adapted their game toward the end. I think with some more sessions and time to mesh talents, the Heat will be ravishing the East. 
VILLAIN of the game: Michael Finley- boy did he get booed. He hit some nice shots against us though.

MY HOPE FOR FUTURE GAMES: That JWill be himself; stop harnessing his talent
For Posey to shoot more efficiently and play better lockdown defense
For Van Gundy to play Dorell more; boast his confidence
That we end up using Barron more often
That we award Darius Rice and Matt Walsh roster spots
That Kapono never gets another airball for the rest of the season
That Wade makes the half-court shots a staple of his game
That Williams and Kapono lead the league in 3ptm.
That Toine eclipses Larry Hughes for the most steals per game

Ok guys thats my dollar and two cents.


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> First of all, something is going in Jwill's head. Somebody has messed up that kids philosophy or something because he was not the JWill I saw over the years. His plays were fundamental yet harnessed and timid. It's almost like Riley pulled a McMillan and told him not to be "cool" ala Pete Maravich acrobatics but to play sound fundamentals. Honestly, I hated it. His play was not exciting.


Actually, Stan Van Gundy has said that JWill has played too conservative and would like to see him open his game up a little more




> Williams given a little freedom
> 
> By Michael Cunningham
> Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## yougottabkiddin (Sep 4, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Actually, Stan Van Gundy has said that JWill has played too conservative and would like to see him open his game up a little more


Its gotta be tough on the new guys. All they've heard for 2 months is that this is Shaq and Wades team. I think after they play together for a while Jason will open up. He is a little gun shy from always looking over his shoulder at the bench every time he missed a shot in Memphis.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://rapidshare.de/files/6185655/heat-spurs_by_heat420.wmv.html

Found this Heat-Spurs highlight tape...very nice


----------

